# Intended Date of Travel



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

i submitted my spouse visa application on 16/05/2013

on the form i put down the intended date of travel 15/06/2013...

it is taking 60 days for UKBA to process settlement visas in the center i applied , i saw processing times on UKBA website..

now , would they try to process my application before 15/06/2013 as i want to travel before that or would they do it in own time......


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

abidabzhussain said:


> i submitted my spouse visa application on 16/05/2013
> 
> on the form i put down the intended date of travel 15/06/2013...
> 
> ...


Your intended date of travel will have no effect on how quickly your application is processed. As you will most likely receive your visa weeks after your intended date of travel, UKBA will simply make the visa valid from the date they issue it.


----------

